# vacuum oil alternatives... ??



## Jim Beam (Sep 12, 2016)

I just scored a used vacuum pump and I need to fill it. I'm guessing that I don't really need expensive specialty vacuum pump oit. I seem to recall a member here posting that he used automatic transmission fluid. Has anyone tried this with success? Or any other alternatives?

Thanks all.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been too afraid to try it. The oils aren't even close cousins to each other and I don't want to have to replace my pumps because I tried to save a few dollars. Unless you're stabilizing a lot maybe you'll spend a hundred extra or less on vacuum oil over a year period. If someone has been doing it and getting away with it (was it JR?) more power to them but I don't think I'll risk it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2016)

Do you have a full service auto supply store near you? I buy my Vac pump oil there they usually carry it for the shops that to automotive AC work. I pay about 9.00 for a quart and can get it whenever I need.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Go to NAPA it is cheap. Not worth messing up a pump with the wrong oil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Do you have a full service auto supply store near you? I buy my Vac pump oil there they usually carry it for the shops that to automotive AC work. I pay about 9.00 for a quart and can get it whenever I need.



Same here but mines a little cheaper. Around 7 bucks I think a quart.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2016)

$4 buck at walmart.....


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Robinair-...49821&wl11=online&wl12=28655922&wl13=&veh=sem

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 13, 2016)

I've been using ATF for over a year. You can also use mineral oil. Vac pump oil is highly refined mineral oil.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

I'll stick with high quality oil made specifically for the job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'll stick with high quality oil made specifically for the job.


I understand that idea... And honestly if I had a higher end pump I likely wouldn't have tried it. But a buddy who stabilizes daily for customers recommended trying it. And I've yet to have any negative effects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)




----------

